

Ask HN: What is required to hire myself as a contractor in the US? - stefek99

I wonder what is required to hire myself as a contractor in the US?<p>Background:
I live in the UK and very recently I started contracting.<p>I have my own limited company, bank account, accountant and annual tax returns to fill.<p>If I&#x27;m doing this in the UK, I wonder if it is possible to do the same in the US?<p>Say - establish Delaware corporation and offer services to businesses located in the US...<p>I already have a tourist visa allowing me to stay for 6 months at a time...<p>Has anyone got any idea? (all the feedback appreaciated)<p>---<p>I was in the US twice already and I envy the culture of innovation and entrepreneurship. And obviously the weather in California is much better than in London :)<p>Getting H1-B (official working visa) is a real hassle, but maybe the is a loophole allowing me to overcome it...<p>Thank you in advance!
======
greenyoda
It looks like employment is prohibited under a visitor visa. Even the
"business visa" subcategory (B-1) only allows you to do things like "consult
with business associates" (this seems to mean something like having a meeting
with foreign employees of your company, not consulting for hire) or attend a
conference.

[http://travel.state.gov/content/visas/english/visit/visitor....](http://travel.state.gov/content/visas/english/visit/visitor.html)

